

How to post an effective job listing - RyanGWU82

The top story right now is about a "highly profitable" YC company looking for a tech lead. That sounds exciting but the ad doesn't answer enough questions to be a useful ad. There are a few big items that the writer has left out. (I'm not looking for a new job, but it drives me crazy to see job postings that are missing such important details!)<p>Since Hacker News doesn't allow comments on job listings, there's no way to prod the author for more information. So, here's a plea for more information that would help people decide whether to apply to jobs listed here.<p>1. What do you <i>do</i>? You could be doing something social, or something super-technical, or anything in between. That makes a big difference when people think about their relevant skillset. I'd be terribly unqualified at RethinkDB, but maybe a lot more qualified at other YC companies.<p>2. Who <i>are</i> you? A little about the existing people would help someone know if there's any personality fit. Is the culture sales-driven or tech-driven? What's respected at the company, formal education or youthful enthusiasm? Are you in the "get something working quickly" phase, or "get something designed well" phase? Are you searching for product-market fit, or are you scaling up?<p>3. Where are you? You could be in Silicon Valley, or the east coast, or outside the USA. Even Silicon Valley is a big place, and someone living in the Mission isn't gonna want to commute to Los Gatos every day.
======
ig1
I'm guessing from the description that the company is in the public eye (i.e.
post-public launch), so revealing what the company does or too many details
would identify the company.

Early stage YC companies with revenue are rare enough that someone could make
an educated guess and identify them anyway, those details would confirm it.
And I presume there's a reason they don't want to be identified (if for
example as ffumarola suggested they've lost their tech lead; which if made
public could damage product sales).

------
andrewstuart
[http://infotrope.net/2007/07/31/how-not-to-write-a-perl-
job-...](http://infotrope.net/2007/07/31/how-not-to-write-a-perl-job-ad/)

------
ffumarola
Also, it seems pretty obvious that they lost whomever was their technical
person. You don't get to that stage in the game without a technical person...

